# Red Sea Balsam



## woody (May 8, 2006)

Here's one I dug today I haven't seen before.
 Embossed: A.D. ASHLEY'S 
                  RED SEA BALSAM
                  NEW BEDFORD, MASS.

 12 sided sun colored amethyst.

 Anyone else seen one of these???


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (May 8, 2006)

Hi Woody,

 In Matt's Med book there are two listings in aqua with same embossing $2-5

 I have a clr one with just RED SEA BALSAM / NEW BEDFORD,MASS. embossed. Variants I guess.

 Cliff


----------



## woody (May 8, 2006)

Well, if I knew anyone had one it would be you, Cliff.
 Thanks for the info.
 Mine is clear, turning SCA.


----------



## tazmainiendigger (May 8, 2006)

Nice one Woody! I never seen that one either, what else did you find? Taz


----------



## cobaltbot (May 9, 2006)

Here's a picture of one I dug as a young-in.  Mine is aqua, and no Doc, so I'm thinking the Doc ones are older though it seems strange that SCA varients would be older than aqua?  Dug in West Barnstable on Cape Cod.


----------



## woody (May 9, 2006)

Here's another view of mine.


----------

